# Tax advise



## GB113 (Apr 19, 2018)

can someone post a template they like to use that is IRS friendly for mileage log? I tried Mileage IQ and didn’t like it. I’d like to go a more traditional route. Please and thank you


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

GB113 said:


> can someone post a template they like to use that is IRS friendly for mileage log? I tried Mileage IQ and didn't like it. I'd like to go a more traditional route. Please and thank you


This has worked for 100 yrs or so....
http://www.ct.gov/dot/lib/dot/taxi.pdf


----------

